# Goldsboro, NC B/T/F 2 yrs old



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Wayne County
919-731-1439


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like she has had pups in the past


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

If anyone can help with this girl please PM me for information with pull help. The girl pulled a female with pups and another female that was going to be PTS on Monday because she was so depressed.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl is still in need.


----------



## Thalia (May 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there a PF or web link?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is she at Waye County Animal Control?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes- Marjorie called- she needs to be the only dog. She is female aggressive.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

So can she be with males?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

She is FEMALE aggressive, best thing would be for you to call the shelter and ask what you need........not sure


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

They got 3 GSD's and 8 15 day old puppies there......
no pictures


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Not having any luck finding a web site for this shelter with pictures and infromation on dogs. I did e-mail someone down there that might be able to get more information on them.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Mom and puppies have all been rescued- Marjorie called the shelter.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for checking on them.


----------

